# الايزو 9000و9001 و9002 و9003



## الحازم بن احمد (4 ديسمبر 2007)

اعزائي المهندسين والمهندسات علي المنتدي ارجو ان تساعدونني في الايزو 9000 و 9001 و 9002 و واي نوع من انواع الايزو انا محتاجهم عشان المشروع وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## صفوان اصف (4 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم حسب علمي انه لم يعد هناك المواصفات 9000و9001و9002
حيث تم تعديل تلك المواصفات و الان هناك مواصفه واحده معتمده وهي 9001:2000
اما بنسبه للشطر الثاني من الطلب
اخي الكريم هناك الالاف من مواصفات الايزو 
و 9001 هي مواصفه خاصه بنظام ادارة الجوده
وهي موجوده في المنتدى
لذه يرجى تحديد المطلوب بضبط


----------



## دكتورة ديدى (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو افادتى بمواصفة 18000 باللغة العربية


----------



## إبراهيم الفيتوري (12 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم أخي الحازم
كما تفضل الأخ الكريم صفوان فإنه لم يعد هناك مايسمى بالـiso9000,9001,9002,9003
فقد تم دمجها فى مواصفة واحدة وهي Iso9001-2000 وإليك بعض التوضيح:-
• فــــــي خضم التقدم العلمي والعملي وصغر المسافات بين دول العالـــم وارتباط المصالح الدولية مع بعضها وخاصــــة الاقتصادية والصناعية والتبادل التجاري جاءت الحاجــــــة لنظام الجودة الموحد الذي وضع مـــــن قبل المنظمة الدوليــــة للمقاييس ( الا يزو Iso) (international Oranizations Of Standaerdization) ، ,والتي أسستها مجموعة الدول الصناعية سنة 1987 م و أصدرت هذه المنظمة مقاييس الجودة (الا يزو) والتي اكتسبت اعتراف عالمي بها كنظام جودة لتحسين الأداء ورفع الكفاءة في الخدمات والمنتجات المقدمة وبالتالي الوصول إلى نظام مبني على المساهمة الجماعية يتيح للمؤسسات سهولة التخطيط والتوسع والإبداع وتقليل الأخطاء للوصول إلى الخدمات والمنتجات التي يتوقعها الزبون وتكون مطابقة للمعايير والمقاييس الدولية .
• لقد وضعت منظمة (الا يزو) سلسلة من المقاييس والرموز لا يوجد أفضلية بينها ومنها الا يزو 9001،9002،9003 ) برامج أنظمة الجودة و ( الا يزو 14000) البرنامج الإداري للبيئة .
• ويختلف (الا يزو 9001 ) عن (الا يزو 9002 ) بشموله إضافة إلى بنود (الا يزو 9002 ) مجال التصميم والابتكار كالشركات الهندسية المعمارية ومؤسسات البحوث والتطوير والمصانع التي تصمم وتبتكر إنتاجها .

• أما (الا يزو 9003 ) فيشمل فقط مؤسسات الاختبار والتفتيش كالمختبرات . هذه الأنظمة بمجموعها تم إصدارها سنة 1987 م وتم تعديلها سنة 1994 م وعرفت متطلبات هذا النظام بالعشرين (20) نقطة.
• ايزو 9001 نموذج توكيد الجودة في التصميم والتطوير والإنتاج والتراكيب والخدمات

• ايزو 9002 نموذج توكيد الجودة في الإنتاج والتراكيب والخدمات

• ايزو 9003 نموذج توكيد الجودة في الفحوصات النهائية والاختبارات
• وقد واجهت شركاتنا ومؤسساتنا الوطنية والكثير من الشركات العالمية صعوبة في العمل بهذه المتطلبات للأسباب التالية :

• ضرورة إصدار عدد هائل من الوثائق والمستندات يتجاوز عددها الـ(22) إجراء عمل وعدد من التعليمات المباشرة .

• ضرورة الالتزام بمتطلبات الإصدار ومتطلبات إجراءات العمل حرفياً والتركيز على التطابق أكثر من التركيز على الفاعلية 
• عدم ملائمة هذه المتطلبات للشركات الصغيرة حيث كان من الضروري لهذه الشركات الإيفاء ببعض متطلبات ليست لها علاقة بعملها وقد لا تعود بالفائدة عليها .
• تكلفة اقتصادية نتيجة إعداد العدد الهائل من الوثائق والمستندات والالتزام بها حرفياً .
• عدم تركيزه بصورة كافية على التطور المستمر
• تركيزه على لغة التصنيع
•نظراً لهذه الأسباب تم تعديل هذه المتطلبات في الإصدار الأخير لسنة 2000 ف وتركز هذا الإصدار الجديد على الفاعلية أكثر من التطابق وقلل من التركيز على الوثائق والمستندات .

*• *وقد نشأ الإصدار الأخير على النحو التالي :

• التعريفات والمبادئ Iso 9000
• المتطلبات Is0 9001
• الارشادات Is0 9004
• ارشادات التدقيق Is0 19011

• وبالتالي تم اختصار ال 21 مرجع الى 4 مراجع

أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك بما تريد 
مع خالص التحيات
م.إبراهيم الفيتوري


----------



## عبير حسن احمد (9 فبراير 2009)

مواصفة الأيزو الخاصة بالجودة 9001


----------



## wewell (21 مايو 2009)

أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على المواصفات القياسية بإختبارات الأثاث المكتبي


----------



## حسن عمر (22 مايو 2009)

*Iso 9001:2000*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الملف المرفق يتحدث عن الأيزو 9000 
ويمكن استخدامه كمدخل لموضوع الأيزو 
اتمنى ان تجد فيه ماتريد
أرجو الدعاء


----------



## حسن عمر (22 مايو 2009)

*Iso 9000*

بعض الملفات المميزة التي توضح كيفية التعامل مع الأيزو 9000
أتمنى أن تكون مفيدة


----------



## حسن عمر (22 مايو 2009)

*Guide lines for performance improvement*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
عدد خلقه
ورضاء نفسه 
وزنة عرشه
ومداد كلماته


----------



## حسام الجديد (7 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوكم حسام


----------



## almasry (22 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل وإضافة رائعة


----------



## جمال تاج (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء ياريت حد يساعدنى فى الحصول على كتاب باللغة العربية فى بحوث العمليات وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## wisoom (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
هل استطيع الحصول على المواصفات الاوروبية كاملة و حصوصا uni en 9001:2000


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (27 مارس 2010)

الاخ الفاضل 
الموضوع الذي تطرحة قديم تم التعديل عليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة - مع التقديـــــــــــــر


----------



## مناف 2009 (27 مارس 2010)

ارجوا المساعده حول الايزو 9001 2008
اي ملف توضيحي اذا امكن حول طرق وخطوات العمل للحصول عليها


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (11 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (14 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elahsen (22 يونيو 2010)

thank you for these documents


----------



## mohamed19 (1 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## engr.SARY (26 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة لله وبركاته وبعد
لقد انتهيت من دوره ISO 9001:2008 وأود ان اصحح بعض المفاهيم الخاطئه عن الايزو

أولا : الترجمه العربيه الصحيحه لكلمه ISO هي :المنظمة الدولية للتقييس (وهذا التعريف متفق عليه دوليا ).
ثانيا : أخر الاصدارات في مجال إداره الجوده هم :
ISO 9000:2005 وهي عباره عن مواصفه تصف العبارات والمصطلحات المستخدمه في جميع مواصفات الأيزو وذلك لتوحيد المفاهيم ( ولا تمنح عليها شهاده اعتماد).
ISO 9004:2009 وهي عباره عن مواصفه تعتبر كدليل ومرشد كل من يريد تطوير وتحسين أداء منظمته ( ولا تمنح عليها شهاده اعتماد ).
ISO 9001:2008 وهي المواصفه التي تصف متطلبات نظام اداره الجوده وهي فقط التي تمنح عليه شهاده العتماد.
ثالثا : جميع المواصفات الاخرى في مجال إداره الجوده (9002و9003وكل ماهو قبل تاريخ 2005 )تعتبر لاغيه ولايمكن استخدامها.
يمكنكم الاستفاده بالاتي :

*Arabic version ISO 9001-2008 - ٩٠٠١ أﻴــزو اﻟدوﻟﻴﺔ اﻟﻤواﺼﻔﺔ اﻟﻘﻴﺎﺴﻴﺔ*


----------



## ايومه (24 مارس 2012)

الف شكر اخ حسن 
بارك الله فيك وزادك من فضله


----------



## أنس خشفة (14 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لكم جميعا و خصوصا الاخ أراهيم


----------



## walaabahaa (19 مايو 2012)

الف شكر يا مهندس ساري .... نفع الله بك
لكن الرابط غير سليم .... ممكن تصلنا برابط صحيح وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ammartaha (14 يونيو 2012)

شكرا على هذه الكتب الرائعة


----------



## طارق ألجزائري (24 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

